# Alpine SWS-15 for HT Sub?



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I started another thread a few days ago about building an attic IB subwoofer. After doing some research and pondering, I thought I could also build a sub into the bottom of my coffee table, or at least build a separate sub enclosure that the coffee table would sit over the top of to conceal the box. It would be a lot easier and I wouldn't have to deal with adding a vent to the ceiling for the manifold. 

Looking at all of the drivers on the market, it seems like the Alpine Type-S 15's really offer a lot of boom for the buck. The largest enclosure that I could fit under the table is about a 5.6 cu ft. That should be enough room for two of the Alpine's. The enclosure would be tuned to 25hz. The FR graph from UniBox is attached. What do you guys think about this setup? Do you have any other recommendations for drivers?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

On AVS the Alpine S series is used often as a HT DIY sub with great results! Go for it!

Would tune lower though.


----------

